# Mounting Kato Unitrack to plywood



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm somewhat new to mounting HO track especially that with a built-in subfloor. Is hot glue the right way or are nails better?

And if nails considering how small the area is do you use a special hammer or just old faithful?

Here is the track platform I'm using.

Roughly 4x8


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2019)

With N scale Unitrack there are guides on the bottom for drilling holes for small screws. HO is probably the same. Screws take a little more time and effort to use but are much better than nails. I wouldn't recommend using nails.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Country Joe said:


> With N scale Unitrack there are guides on the bottom for drilling holes for small screws. HO is probably the same. Screws take a little more time and effort to use but are much better than nails. I wouldn't recommend using nails.


Ok thanks very much. I prefer screws just a little squeamish about how small the area is. I'm used to O gauge


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2019)

texmaster said:


> Ok thanks very much. I prefer screws just a little squeamish about how small the area is. I'm used to O gauge


I hear you! O Gauge is big and forgiving of sloppy track work. I never used HO Unitrack but their N scale track is excellent.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Country Joe said:


> I hear you! O Gauge is big and forgiving of sloppy track work. I never used HO Unitrack but their N scale track is excellent.


The same for their HO. Its light years ahead of the old Bachman I had. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## migalyto (Nov 7, 2015)

I just used white glue (sparingly) on the dimples on the underside. It pretty much holds itself in place without glue, so you wont need much. Plus if you resell it, you wont have holes drilled in it. Great track, I've used it in N scale, and now HO.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a Unitrack HO layout and I have to ask why would you want to screw it to the plywood? That seems to negate the advantage of Unitrack. Just asking.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

If you look on the underside of Unitrack, there are "pilots" through which you can drill a small hole through the middle of the ties.

You could then use small screws to secure the track in a few places. A few places is really all you need to keep it from moving around, as it's pretty solid once it's together.

On my layout (4x8 with an L-shaped extension), I don't use anything at all to "hold the Unitrack down" other than the wires for the Unijoiners (drilled through holes in the plywood) and the control wires for the switches.

Just those provide enough "anchorage" to keep the track in "good enough" position.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

I took the smallest drill bit I had and from the back drilled out the holes in the track. I decided to go with screws. Specifically #2 1/2 inch. The only problem was they were common thread but I have a great screwdriver I bought years ago from spec tools. If you need a really good screwdriver these things are great. 

https://spectools.com/shop/skewdriver-pro-kit/










One final question. I'm using a terminal power block from MTH for wiring. Since I have 2 tracks should I run each one individually back to the block or could I splice them together and run only a single line back? Thanks!


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Gramps said:


> I have a Unitrack HO layout and I have to ask why would you want to screw it to the plywood? That seems to negate the advantage of Unitrack. Just asking.


to keep it from sliding around and for when I move the board


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Since it doesn't look like the two ovals are connected with crossovers, they should be individually connected, preferably to two different throttles so that the trains can be controlled separately.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

ebtnut said:


> Since it doesn't look like the two ovals are connected with crossovers, they should be individually connected, preferably to two different throttles so that the trains can be controlled separately.


ok thanks


----------

